# Flying Squirrels



## adamdoona (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of a UK based breeder of flying squirrels (preferably Southern but would consider others) ?. Never kept them but have kept many other small mammals over the years. Would be really interested in obtaining a pair. 

Based in Nottinghamshire. 

Thanks for the help 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

I seem to remember Phil Cleeton of C&J Bird Brokers advertising some squirrel speicies in the past, but not sure if they included flying ones, don't personally know any breeders though. Keep an eye on the mammal ads in Cage and Aviary Birds possibly. Best of luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

C&J Bird Brokers have sold various squirrel species in the past, they may be able to help.


----------



## terrence1984 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi did you manage to get any I'd love some myself can you please tell how to contact the breeder you mentioned I just joined lol thanks


----------



## adamdoona (Apr 12, 2013)

No never managed to get hold of any, seem common in the US as pets but not over here. My interest was sparked after reading an article in a magazine called Animal Keeper (Which I still have!) don' think it published many issues


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you're on Facebook join the Exotic Rodent Breeders UK page. There's someone on there just posted yesterday about his Southern Flying Squirrel, so he must have got it from somewhere??


----------

